# Any Advice on an Iron rich diet?



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have recently been diagnosed with Anaemia, but it has gotten worse from one blood test to the next although I am on medication!

I just wanted to ask if anyone knew anything about this kind of stuff and what are the best things to be eating etc etc?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 28, 2009)

were you advised to take a vitamin C source, with your iron medication? I really really hope you were...the absorption of iron in the human body is greatly enhanced by taking vit C at the same time as the iron, doesn't matter the source of iron, food or med, but vit c must be present to enhance the absortion of the iron, other wise, the iron is......well....eliminated from the body


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> were you advised to take a vitamin C source, with your iron medication? I really really hope you were...the absorption of iron in the human body is greatly enhanced by taking vit C at the same time as the iron, doesn't matter the source of iron, food or med, but vit c must be present to enhance the absortion of the iron, other wise, the iron is......well....eliminated from the body




Ooooh no I was not and this is very helpful and could explain a lot! Will get some OJ in for when I take my tablets - thank you very much for that!


----------



## BH51 (Sep 28, 2009)

Greens, like turnip greens or mustard greens are good sources of iron as is meat livers...but if your taking medication & vitamins, it might be wise to eat iron rich foods in moderation, as iron is subject to store-up and become a toxin issue to your health, particularly if you don't drink alot of water.................................BH51..


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool thanks for that! I drink approx 3 pints a day along with about 4 herbal teas, 1 coffee and perhaps a juice in the am! Is that enough?


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2009)

Fuzzy B, if you google "iron rich snacks" it might help. I would suggest you either buy some trail mix or make your own using raisins and almonds particularly. Almonds are a big help with the iron. As was mentioned all the dark green veggies are iron rich. If you can snack a bit on iron rich stuff it will likely help so you don't have to change your diet as much. Good luck!


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Alix said:


> Fuzzy B, if you google "iron rich snacks" it might help. I would suggest you either buy some trail mix or make your own using raisins and almonds particularly. Almonds are a big help with the iron. As was mentioned all the dark green veggies are iron rich. If you can snack a bit on iron rich stuff it will likely help so you don't have to change your diet as much. Good luck!




Good idea thanks for that - I will look it up and see what I can get


----------



## vyapti (Sep 28, 2009)

What everyone else suggested, plus beans and lentils.  As always, talk to your doctor.


----------



## Joeboy (Sep 28, 2009)

Spinach! its full of iron and much better, in my eyes, to get these elements in your food rather than taking supplements.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been anemic for a long time.  My iron count was shockingly low at one point and the doctors were not sure how I functioned with almost non existent iron.  

Depending on how Anemic you are the iron rich foods will help but you will need supplements period and as someone indicated you need vitamin C to ensure it absorbs and stays.  I also heard from my doctor friend that iron alone will not help but I also have to take folic acid with it. 

In any case, the foods that are obvious are red meat including salmon and the big one liver.  I personally dislike red meat and also dislike liver so my only choice is salmon along with leafy greens and they are by no means enough to build my iron reserves so I keep resorting back to supplements.  

Also the iron supplements make me very sick but sigh there is no choice in my case. 

All the best


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep an eye on that, my friend. Mine got so critically low (4.5) that I was about to die from that alone.

I have read that spinach actually robs your body of iron...why don't you ask your doctor?


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Constance, I sympathize with you.  My iron got down to 2.  In a normal adult that number should be 12.  They told me it was non existent in my body and they were not sure how I moved about, drove and did my normal chores.  I was summoned to bed rest for a week and had to take 350 mg of iron supplements - 3 a day.  I have built my reserve up but still it fluctuates tremendously.  

You definitely have to watch it.  You can eat iron rich foods but depending on the condition food alone by no means is enough in some cases as you said it so correctly.


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 29, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> I have been anemic for a long time.  My iron count was shockingly low at one point and the doctors were not sure how I functioned with almost non existent iron.
> 
> Depending on how Anemic you are the iron rich foods will help but you will need supplements period and as someone indicated you need vitamin C to ensure it absorbs and stays.  I also heard from my doctor friend that iron alone will not help but I also have to take folic acid with it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of this! My problem has been that I do eat a lot of red meat and yet I was having this problem so they put me on the supplements, I went back for a check up and my iron levels had actually gotten worse! So they have upped my does  i hate them too - they make me feel a bit off some days and ok the next! I can never tell! 

I am going to try the Vit C thing which I started with this am and see how that works, I will look into this folic acid thiong too! Thanks for all of this


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 29, 2009)

Constance said:


> Keep an eye on that, my friend. Mine got so critically low (4.5) that I was about to die from that alone.
> 
> I have read that spinach actually robs your body of iron...why don't you ask your doctor?



The amazing thing is they never told me what it was just that it was low! On my next chgeck up in three weeks I will ask them and see 

Im sorry to hear that you got that bad though! I didn't even know that this was a possibility  

My doctor advised red meat and green veg! Very exciting isn't it? I have been trying slowly but surely! Thank you for all your advice


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2009)

I know I'm repeating what some have said already, but go for color.  Darker greens, darker colored meat usually have more iron (this is a generality, not the bible).  But One thing I don't see mentioned (and I may have missed it) is that sometimes, for some people (I hate disclaimers, but need to), when you increase iron in your diet (and I've had this problem with vitamins geared to women that have extra iron in them), constipation is a side effect.  So make sure to add plenty of cruciferous veggies and whole grain starches when you add the iron-rich foods.


----------



## vyapti (Oct 7, 2009)

Beans and lentils are a decent source of iron and they've got plenty of fiber too, so they could provide a double whammy =)


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha Thanks Guys so far so good for me and am already feeling better! More energetic! Not 100% but Id say 80% which is fab!


----------



## Kookette (Oct 15, 2009)

I think spinaches and cabbage are very good for iron deficiency!


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 15, 2009)

*refried beans and seafoods*

i suggest you eat beans as well as seafood such as clams and oysters....also liver is a good source of iron but not many people like to eat liver





frijoles refritos


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 15, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> i suggest you eat beans as well as seafood such as clams and oysters....also liver is a good source of iron but not many people like to eat liver
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Believe it or not I love liver if it is cooked right I will eat it lol!


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 16, 2009)

*liver*



FuzzyB said:


> Believe it or not I love liver if it is cooked right I will eat it lol!


  Me too..i love liver...i am from a Filipino descent and we eat liver all the time.


----------



## Fix (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Fuzzy, Sorry you're having such a hard time. Been there. Totally agree with Bethzaring. You can eat a ton of iron rich food that will do no good if it cant be absorbed. Shame your doc couldn't advise.

BTW, Anyone else heard that Spinach is no higher in iron than any other green veg. Apparently they got the decimal place wrong when they worked out the equation???


----------



## spork (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't know if true, but I've always been told that any vegetation from the ocean is invariably highly concentrated with iron.  Maybe Popeye the Sailorman was actually drinking cans of Seaweed, not spinach, as his power-up potion??


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 16, 2009)

Iron-rich diet?

Helloooooo wilted spinach salad with beef tenderloin medallions, bleu cheese, and portabello mushrooms! 

PS:  Mushrooms are high in copper, which will aid the absorption of the iron in the greens and red meat.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 16, 2009)

Fix said:


> Hi Fuzzy, Sorry you're having such a hard time. Been there. Totally agree with Bethzaring. You can eat a ton of iron rich food that will do no good if it cant be absorbed. Shame your doc couldn't advise.
> 
> BTW, Anyone else heard that Spinach is no higher in iron than any other green veg. Apparently they got the decimal place wrong when they worked out the equation???



3.5 mgs in a cup of cooked spinach (and yes, "wilted" counts) isn't bad, the operative is the absorption enhancement, which is where the 'shrooms come into the equation.


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> 3.5 mgs in a cup of cooked spinach (and yes, "wilted" counts) isn't bad, the operative is the absorption enhancement, which is where the 'shrooms come into the equation.




Thanks for all of this  - I have been doing my best to stick to the right foods and get on the right path etc and have had another blood text for which I get the results on Thursday afternoon so fingers crossed there is some improvement


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2009)

Trail mix...really. My sister's iron levels went up to normal just from that small change and eating more beef.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 19, 2009)

Start using a cast iron skillet!!


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 20, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Start using a cast iron skillet!!




Really?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 20, 2009)

Really !!


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 20, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Really !!



Ooooh well I will be on the hunt for one then


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 20, 2009)

This question came up over at Cooking.com a while ago and I did a little reading on the INTERNET.  I don't recall exactly how much iron was transfered from the skillet to the food  It was not a great deal.....but I guess every little bit helps and if you were only borderline, it might be the difference between taking a supplement and not.

Do an Internet search if you are interested in details..


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 21, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> This question came up over at Cooking.com a while ago and I did a little reading on the INTERNET.  I don't recall exactly how much iron was transfered from the skillet to the food  It was not a great deal.....but I guess every little bit helps and if you were only borderline, it might be the difference between taking a supplement and not.
> 
> Do an Internet search if you are interested in details..




I will do 

Thanks for the tip  Results day is tomorrow too so fingers crossed


----------



## YourDietitian (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Fuzzy ! 

Here are some information that may be helpful when you take supplementation.
Recommended Dietary Allowances for Iron for a healthy adult is 8mg/day for a male, and  18 mg/day for a female.
Iron is found in animal foods that originally contained hemoglobin, such as red meats, fish, and poultry; it is called heme iron. 
Iron in plant foods such as lentils and beans is called nonheme iron. It is important to know that Heme iron is absorbed better than nonheme iron.
Iron absorption means the amount of dietary iron that the body stores and uses from food. 
A healthy adult absorbs about 10% to 15% of dietary iron, but the individual absorption is influenced by the type of iron and many other factors.
Absorption of heme iron from meat proteins is efficient. 
On the other hand tannins (found in tea), calcium, polyphenols, and phytates (found in legumes and whole grains) can decrease absorption of nonheme iron. For exemple if you eat a bowl of ready to eat cereals with milk ( contains calcium) The absorption of Iron contaned in the cereals may be decreased.
But Meat proteins and vitamin C will improve the absorption of nonheme iron.
In case of anemia, supplementation is highly indicated when diet alone cannot restore deficient iron.
The amount of iron absorbed decreases with increasing doses, that is why the doses of iron supplements are high (50mg to 60 mg of iron for a tablet)
It is important for anyone who considers taking suplementation to discuss their potential need for iron supplements with their physician. For a healthy person dietary supplements,cannot replace a healthful diet.

Hope you will feel very good ! 

All the best !


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 27, 2009)

YourDietitian said:


> Hi Fuzzy !
> 
> Here are some information that may be helpful when you take supplementation.
> Recommended Dietary Allowances for Iron for a healthy adult is 8mg/day for a male, and  18 mg/day for a female.
> ...




Hi Thank You so much for that insight! You will be glad to know that I got my tests at my last blood test and the results were good so I am now allowed to stop taking the supplements and now need to concentrate on the diet part of it!

I have another blood test in 3 months at which point they will see if I have managed to maintian it well enough! Fingers crossed hey?


----------



## Sonic98 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thread is kinda old but gonna reply, so I don't forget I looked it up later


----------

